# Diesel (pic heavy)



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Specially for Dan


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

sure is one STUNNING doggie, I would love to "show" but too much human intervention required for my liking LOL I'm a wuss, good for you he's absolutly gorgeous and I LOVE the picture of him giving you a great big cuddle, that's just awesome


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very handsome boy


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Gorgeous looking dog and I like the blonde ladies pink suit to


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

Yaaaaaaaay Diesel gorgeous pics thank you for posting them. You just made me very happy.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Jackie99 said:


> Gorgeous looking dog and I like the blonde ladies pink suit to


That one was an Asda suit, came in a couple of different colours  The one that TinyTashi has on came from America, she was given it when she was handling dogs out there and cost a fortune !!!!!!!!! Photo just doesnt do it justice. The girl in the peach, it was her dog that opened the show on BIS night on TV a little black mini schnauzer called Bella was sat on Claire Baldings lap


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

danielled said:


> Yaaaaaaaay Diesel gorgeous pics thank you for posting them. You just made me very happy.


Glad you like them Cariad xx


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

Diesel looks very happy there tashi, I think he loves the dog shows


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2011)

tashi said:


> Glad you like them Cariad xx


I love them. Whose a handsome boy Diesel.


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Lovely pics, I love the one where he's giving a cuddle. You guys look really fab!


----------

